# Something I wanted to share...



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

I build lures for the saltwater mostly, I am not even close to what Vince and the rest of you guys do(Foiling,airbrush,fresh water, flat sided plugs) I spin my on the lathe of hand carve them. I am doing a swap (10 guys total) theme is Replica plugs of the past. I chose to do South Bends Saltwater Oreno, I finally finished one(my Proto) it swim on top made from AYC all hardware found or made by hand. 

Picture of original and picture of my Replica.

Enjoy~ Vinny


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great job! Love the fact that its all from scratch. I've been eyeing that type of front for a while now kinda similar to a slopenose. Neat lure. I guess the back hook gives higher hookup% since can swing out?


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice looking lure Minivin


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

MiniVin5

Great job!

I think I like yours better with the red belly. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've tried that type of thing. Its a lot harder than you'd think.

Great work, Min.


----------

